# Hikari Cichlid Bio Gold Plus



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I was browsing the forum earlier and saw a post by a fellow member who said they read a study that said using the Hikari Bio Gold Plus food would result in a 50% reduction in fish waste and therefore a much cleaner tank. The member also said the results they see agree with the study.

Has anyone else ever heard of this or use the Bio Gold Plus and noticed a difference over other foods, including NLS and Omega?


----------



## unclerandy (Dec 19, 2004)

I use it and havent noticed a difference in anything compared to other food.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I was the one that made that claim. I'll stand by it. While the "literature" is associated with Koi, the "HIkari Germ" used in the Koi food is the same product used in the cichlid product.

http://www.hikari.info/gold/g_10det02.html


----------



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont see why this could not be true, I have two dogs that I feed IAMS and know for a fact they produce less waste when on IAMS than some other brands of food. (just come to my house and pick up poop if you want to see for yourself....) 

Dog food is processed into pellets much the same way as fish food, the less filler and undigestable matter that make up the food the less waste for the fish to poop out.

As to the claim of which food provides less fish waste, I have no idea, but I do believe that one could be better than the other....However...50% is pretty substantial IMHO.

Regards,

NS

:fish:


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I've duplicated the experiment mentioned in my link. It's not a marketing claim, it's reality. But the benefits come as much from the "Hikari Germ" as from "less fillers".

From the marketing literature:


> It is a strain of Bacillus bacteria which when fed to Koi, proliferates itself in the intestine of the Koi and offering the Koi many benefits.
> 
> There are four basic stages in the "operation" of this wonder bug.
> 
> ...


Of course, the above pertains to Saki-Hikari, a Koi food, but the "Hikari Germ" is the same between Saki-Hikari and Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold Plus.

Probiotics is the "wave of the future" in the hobby. Not just in foods, but in disease prevention as well.


----------

